# Strange line in dmesg re. //ddev/eadv10



## Steve_Laurie (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,

In my dmesg, I found the following cryptic message:


```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad6s1a
<<111188>>//ddev/eadv10: /FaILdE8:  SFYILSET SEYMS CTLEAEN; MSK ICLPEANP;I SKINPGP ICNHGECKS
```

I included the line above it (regarding /dev/ad6s1a) as I thought it might be related and seemed a bit strange in itself.

 I've searched for parts of the string in Google/Yahoo to no avail. I don't even know where to look for an answer on this:

The /FaILdE8 almost looks like leet speak for "failed"? There's also something about PGP? If I didn't know better, it almost looks like I've been hacked.

This is on a FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE amd64 machine using the GENERIC kernel.
The machine is a Q9650 running on a P5Q-DELUXE with 4GB RAM.

These are the drives in it:

```
ad6: 76318MB <Seagate ST380815AS 4.AAA> at ata3-master SATA300
ad8: 1430799MB <WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1 80.00A80> at ata4-master SATA300
ad10: 1907729MB <WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 51.0AB51> at ata5-master SATA300
ad12: 953869MB <WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 80.00A80> at ata6-master SATA300
```

The Seagate drive holds the OS.
The Western Digital drives are data storage/backup drives.

Anyone seen this before or can offer me any advice on where to look?

TIA,
Steve Laurie


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

You're running an old version of FreeBSD, or at least an old kernel conf.  This is what happens when a dual-processor system prints two messages at the same time--the output gets mixed.  Later versions of GENERIC include 
	
	



```
options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
```
 so there's enough of a buffer that each message gets printed by itself.

The output looks like a mix of the ad8 and ad10 "FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS" messages.


----------



## Steve_Laurie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thank you*

I didn't even notice it was 2 messages mixed (capitals and lower case). I must be getting old. 
Thank you very much for clearing this up for me.


----------

